# A Copper/white Marble spawn



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a spawn i did about 2 1/2 months ago... Both parents are long fin with plakat genotype, all the plakat males turned out to be all white with clear finnage which i have not photographed....
The photos of the fish i have taken are some of the fry representing the range of how many of the fry ended up. 
The image of the parents were taken by a phone so it is a little blurry.
More photos to come as i take them out of the growout tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh....my....god! One of my favorite coloring!!
I adore the 4th and 5th photo fish! Gorgeous!
Would definitely buy a fish from you when they're ready!


----------



## Stephcat (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, that's awesome! They look great!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

some more females that have been taken out of the growout tank.


----------



## Ma2FurriesNFishies (Oct 13, 2017)

You have bred some beautiful bettas! I love Female #4!


----------

